# بعض قواعد الصحه والسلامه العامه فى التكييف والتبريد



## ماهر عيون (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جايب لكم اليوم شويه نصائح وقواعد يجب الالتزام بها عند العمل فى مجال التبريد والتكييف​
عند العمل مع اجهزة التبريد ، يجب ان نعلم ان هناك بعض الاجزاء الحارة جداً وبعضها الاخر بارد جداً ، والتي يمكن ان تكون سبباً لحدوث اصابات. لذا يجب الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الحيطة والحذر عند العمل بالقرب من هذه الاجزاء ، وايضاً بالقرب من الاجزاء الدوارة ، لان ذلك يؤدي الى جذب الثياب وبالتالي ايذاء العامل او موته في اسوأ الاحوال (لا قدّر الله).
يجب ان تحمي الضواغط المفتوحة وانابيب وسيط التبريد المفتوحة من الرطوبة والاوساخ.
يجب مسح الزيت المتسرب من الضاغط ، لان الارض المغطاة بالزيت يمكن ان تكون سبباً للسقوط والاصابات الخطيرة.
يمنع وضع الزيت المحروق بالضاغط على الجلد ، لان هذا الزيت يحتوي على حمض مركز ، يمكن ان يكون سبباً للتحسس.
قبل ان تلمس بيدك علبة التوصيل الكهربائية للضاغط او اي اجسام معدنية اخرى ، من الضروري التأكد ان التيار الكهربائي مفصول.
يجب ان تشد البراغي والحذقات (الصواميل) بقوة وبالتسلسل ، لكي لايتم اي تشويه او كسر بالاجزاء.
من الضروري ارتداء النظارات الواقية اثناء شحن وتفريغ الوحدة من وسيط التبريد.
يمنع منعاً باتاً اغلاق صمام الطرد اثناء عمل الضاغط.
ان الجزء الكبير من وسيط التبريد السائل ، يوجد بالمكثف وخزان وحدة التبريد. ولزيادة قوة الانتقال الحراري ، فان المكثفات غالبا ماتزود بزعانف من الالمنيوم مثلا . كما ان خزانات سائل وسيط التبريد غالبا ما تزود بصمامات امان .
يجب الحذر اثناء العمل مع الكثفات الهوائية ، لانها تحوي على زعانف من الالمنيوم ، وهي حادة جداً ، ويمكن ان ينتج عنها جروح خطيرة.
يمنع ثني الزعانف ، لان ذلك يعيق الدوران الطبيعي للهواء ، وانتقال الحرارة من المكثف.
يمنع تسخين الخزان الحاوي على وسيط التبريد ، لان ارتفاع الضغط فيه يؤدي الى انفجاره ، وبالتالي اصابة الفني او الميكانيكي المتواجد قربه.
يمنع منعاً باتاً اغلاق صمام الامان الموجود على خزان سائل وسيط التبريد.
يمنع ملئ خزان سائل وسيط التبريد او المكثف الى اكثر من 85% من سعته الاسمية.
عند اذابة الجليد عن المبخر ، يجب اتخاذ اجراءات الحيطة والحذر لمنع تسرب وسيط التبريد. 
يمنع استعمال الادوات الحادة عند اذابة الجليد عن المبخر ، لان ذلك قد يؤدي الى ثقب الانابيب.
يمنع حجز او اعاقة تيار الهواء الذي يؤدي الى تهوية المبخر ، لان ذلك قد يؤدي الى الحاق الضرر بالضاغط.
يجب اتخاذ الحذر كي لاتنثني زعانف المبخر.
عند العمل بالقرب من المبخرات المزعنفة ، يجب اتخاذ الحذر لتحاشي الجروح الخطيرة التي قد تنتج عن الزعانف.
من الضروري تأمين تهوية جيدة اثناء افلات وسيط التبريد من الوحدة.
من الضروري تأمين تهوية جيدة عند التعامل مع المحاليل لتنظيف المبخر.
يمنع تنظيف المبخر المصنوع من الالمنيوم بالصود الكاويه.
يمنع فك اي جزء او اي جهاز عند وجود طبقة جليد في المبخر.


----------



## علي الحميد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي ماهر ..

كلامك جميل جداً وتوصياتك رائعة.. ولكن كما هي عادة معظم ما أقرأ من المواد العربية على النت... كثيراً ما أقرأ كلمة "ممنوع" و "يمنع" ... وليس في هذا مشكلة لكن المشكلة أن من يقرأ قد يستغرب لماذا هذا ممنوع .. ولماذا ذاك يمنع!!!

والمشكلة الكبرى أن من لم يقتنع بالمنع .. سيعارضه وسيخالفه .. 

شخصياً ليس لدي كبير خبرة في التبريد ولكن اقتبست جملتين متتابعتين وهما :



*يمنع منعاً باتاً اغلاق صمام الامان الموجود على خزان سائل وسيط التبريد.*
*يمنع ملئ خزان سائل وسيط التبريد او المكثف الى اكثر من 85% من سعته الاسمية.*
فيا ترى لماذا تمنع هذه الأشياء!!! 

ليتك اتحفتنا بذكر سبب بسيط للمنع : مثل : 
*يمنع منعاً باتاً اغلاق صمام الامان الموجود على خزان سائل وسيط التبريد لأن الصمام يحمي الخزان من ارتفاع الضغط الذي يؤدي إلى انفجار الخزان .*

دمت موفقاً...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

قواعد هامة
ولكن كما ذكر خبيرنا علي يفضل ذكر التوضيحات حيث أن كثير من رواد المنتدى ليس لديهم معرفة بالتبريد


----------



## فارس740 (7 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (4 يونيو 2012)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (25 مارس 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

